# Western fill plug location?



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

I have a 7 1/2 Western Pro plow/Unimount. At the moment it doesn't want to angle either way. It raises and lowers fine. It will angle a tiny bit maybe an inch at the most. This has been an intermittent problem. Usually I can keep working the joystick back and forth and it will come out of it. I have went over all the connections, they are clean and tight. Put dielectric grease on the plug in connectors.

I'm thinking the fluid may be contaminated, and possibly froze. I bought the plow used this year and never flushed the system.

My question is which plug is the filler plug? On top of the pump there is a sticker which says to change the fluid annually. There is a screw by the sticker which accepts an allen wrench. Is that the right one? Also where is the strainer at? Is it under that screw? 

After doing a search I saw a thread talking about the Western system. I don't want to start turning the wrong screw and change the pressure or anything. 

I guess I really need to pick up a manual for the plow. But the forecast is calling for snow, and I need to figure out which plug is the right one as soon as possible.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Jason2
Look on the left side facing the motor. The fill plug will be a squared fitting which threads into the hole.

My Western is 1984 era, hope this helps!


----------



## allabout (Dec 2, 2000)

the fill is on the top
the drain is on the bottom pull the motor change the filter & drain the ram cylinders clean the inside of the housing and fill with western hi performance fluid this would be the first thing I would do if the plow was bought used.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Jason2,

Like they said when you're looking at the plow from the front the fill(square screw in plug) is on the top left and the drain is in the middle under the unit.(mine has an allen).

The filter snaps on to the pump inside the housing.

To get at it you have to remove the electric motor and then the pump.

Mine has 5/8 bolts holding the motor on and then the pump has 1/2 bolts( there's 4 but only have to take out the 2 long ones diagonal from each other.)

The western web site has a trouble shooting chart you can use.

Dan

D.G. Enterprises


----------



## allabout (Dec 2, 2000)

If you remove the pump change the O ring tha sits under it


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Thanks for the help. I flushed the system today, and the plow angles once again.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Jason

Just something to laugh at. One night I was not thinking and put fluid in when the ram was up a little bit. When I realised this I wanted to check the level to be sure that I hadn't overfilled it. Well when I took out the plug I found out (quickly) that I had left the cable control lever in the down position. I can't move that quick and got baptized in fluid. I guess the level is okay now, and I won't do that again.

Bruce
Happy Plowing


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Baptism of hydraulic fluid*

I used a Western front mount powerpack for the first season I did any plowing, and I did exactly the same thing myself. (Once!)

1975 GMC C-35


----------

